# Fler und Bushido: Bald wieder Homies?



## FlerIstBoss (30 Juli 2008)

Es gab Zeiten, da hatte man sich noch lieb. Das gemeinsame Label hieß Aggro Berlin, das Collabo-Album, was zum Gangsterrap-Klassiker wurde, "Carlo Cokxxx Nutten" und auch auf "Vom Bordstein Bis Zur Skyline" harmonierten die Herren Sonny Black und Frank White ganz hervorragend. Doch wie es so ist: irgendwann kommt der Bruch, man geht sich vorerst aus dem Weg, disst sich anschließend in diversen Tracks und eine Versöhnung gerät schlußendlich in immer weitere Ferne.

Umso überraschender erscheint nun, dass sich die Berliner Rapper am 17.10. in Dresden über den Weg laufen müssten, da sowohl Fler mit Südberlin Maskulin-Partner Godsilla, als auch sein ehemaliger Weggefährte mit ihren Touren an jenem Abend Halt im "Alten Schlachthof" machen. Diese Termine sind von beiden Seiten offiziell veröffentlicht worden, auf der Website der Location wird bisher jedoch nur Bushido als auftretender Künstler angeführt.

Kommt es zu einer überraschenden Versöhnung der beiden ehemals besten Freunde, vielleicht sogar zu einem "Carlo Cokxxx Nutten 3"? Man darf gespannt sein, der Ersguterjunge-Chef selbst äußerte sich zu dieser Sache in seinem Forum in jedem Fall höchst nebulös: "Einfach abwarten."

Quelle: Rap.de

Ich finde es wär geil wenn die mal wieder cool miteinander wären und wieder was aufnehmen...Es gäb zwar keine Krassen Diss Tracks mehr von beiden Parteien, aber zusammen könnte man schon viel erreichen. Ausserdem würde sich auch die Gesellschaft etwas verändern, klingt komisch is aber so. Denn es gibt häufig fetzereien zwischen Aggro und EGJ Fans. Kids werden verprügelt oder heftig beleidigt weil sie Aggro oder EGJ Fan sind und jemand anderes für die Gegenpartei. Wenn also wieder Frieden wär würde auch sowas nich mehr zustande kommen. Ausserdem könnten dann auch Politiker oder Hip Hop Hater nicht mehr sagen das das einzige was wir Rapper(ich bin ja sebst einer) immer nur andre beleidigen können und somit das Böse in Person wären. Wir würden zeigen das wir auch im stande sind leuten für Fehler zu verzeihen oder auch selbs Fehler zugeben können. Wir würden zeigen das wir oft auch Selbstkritisch sind. Also ich wäre für Frieden.

Was meint ihr zum Thema? Bitte sachlich bleiben und nicht behaupten: Hip Hop ist scheisse. Wenn ihr solche aussagen macht bitte auch begründen.


----------

